
What the Founder’s Email Address Says About Your Startup - icos
https://genuinevc.com/2012/03/20/what-the-founders-email-address-says-about-your-startup/
======
laurentl
That’s actually a recurring question I have, given that we have a fairly long
(21 chars) domain name: should we stick to first.last@company.com (which is
fine but long to type), move to first names only (with the obvious question of
what to do once you have 2 employees with the same first name), or purchase a
shorter domain name as an alias (which means a lot of changes)? Any thoughts?

